# William and Oreo - gerbils - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

William and Oreo 
DOB: August 2014



Two male gerbils looking for a home together. They have come to us because their previous owner no longer had time for them. 
Oreo (black and white) has a pituitary tumour which has caused his head tilt. He isn't in any pain or discomfort, and gets around quite happily. 
They are friendly boys, but as with any gerbil, they are difficult to handle. They do enjoy ripping up cardboard and digging tunnels.

We ask for a donation of whatever you can afford.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lovely boys are now in a new home


----------

